
How to hide and store securely 24 words online - orfeo77
https://medium.com/@orfeomorello/how-to-hide-and-store-securely-24-words-online-part-1-df12aee3b60e
======
Rjevski
TLDR: this site converts your 24 words into an URL encrypted with a
questionable key derived from a pattern and a color (from a dozen choices or
so).

This doesn't actually solve the problem of storing the resulting URL, and the
added encryption can be brute forced trivially.

The author also makes the assumption that only entering the first few
characters of a seed word (which is enough for the site to tell which word it
is because the dictionary is limited) is effective at thwarting keyloggers. It
isn't. If the site can infer which word you mean based on the first few
characters, so can the attacker.

------
eat_veggies
there are only about 1.7 billion possible pattern/color combinations which is
a _tiny_ search space to brute force.

~~~
jpl56
All gestures I see when someone unlocks his phone next to me begin from the
top left... that reduces the number of combinations! ... and the color will be
"red", "green" or "blue".

